# Después de 10 años wow mira nomas¡



## Elvic (Abr 30, 2017)

hola, amigos 

Solo cree el post para saludar y debido a la nostalgia (entre aquí hace 10 años) foros de electrónica fue en gran apoyo.

y recordar a los que alguna ves me ayudaron directa o indirectamente como:

fernandob, El hombre, el-rey-julien, eddyp82, anthony123 li-on , fogonazo si omito a alguien igual les agradezco. 

Quisiera saber si aun siguen vigentes 

y los que nos compartimos información en ese tiempo espero su saludo. 

que siga por siempre foros de electrónica.

en verdad espero respuestas de alguien de hace 10 años..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2017)

Hola caro Don Elvic lo siento informar que Don fernandob muy desafortunadamente  fue excluido del Foro , los otros aun siguen vigentes.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 30, 2017)

yo tengo 10 años aquí jaja


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2017)

Aunque yo llevo poco tiempo, cada día doy gracias por haber encontrado esta maravillosa Comunidad.
Me han ayudado, he ayudado y para mí es imprescindible asomarme por esta nuestra casa cada día, aunque sólo sea un momento.

Va mi saludo a todos los que están constantemente, a los que que nos visitan esporádicamente y a los que ya no pueden, por uno u otro motivo.


----------



## Ardogan (May 1, 2017)

Con algunos años desaparecido entremedio, sigo por estos lares y no veo por qué lo dejaría


----------



## Elvic (May 7, 2017)

10 años 

Lo que ha pasado en cosa recreativas no he podido encontrar nada que pueda presentar, ( de forma simple( lo que ha pasado con el mundo de electrónica, sin embargo , los invito a que aportemos al respecto.. 

por lo pronto Películas seguramente alguno recordara una de ellas



por supuesto se que hay colegas que tiene  mas años aquí en el foro, pero igual nos pueden aportar mas de los avances que han surgido desde hace 10 años relacionados con la electronica 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2017)

Re Bienvenido !

Para películas aqui tenes: *Películas* que te hayan gustado y que deseas recomendar:


----------

